# My little fluffy bum's



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

It's Charlie the fluffy bum!





































Milo and Charlie are good friends now although Charlie still does not share and tried to run away from Milo quite a lot XD 

Here is then happy










Here is Charlie running away from Milo










And charlies very loooonnnnngggg preen





































Now it is Milo the fluffy bum!


















































































He looks so small here XD This is him with his tail :cheer:


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Freaking adorable! the 4th from the bottom looks like charlie is blowing smoke!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So cute...I love their fluffy bums lol.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww they are both so cute!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

They are both very cute! love it when they preen tailfeathers, it looks so funny! XD


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are both adorable


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Pretty bird


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I love their fluffy bums too XD


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How old is Charlie? He still has the real baby face.  They are both such cuties and I enjoy seeing photos of them.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Tielzilla said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


hehehe :blush:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Adorable...


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I.love.tiels said:


> Adorable...


Thank you


----------

